# Mike Edwards killed by runaway hay bale



## Rebel-lion (Sep 6, 2010)

Not a huge fan but still a tragedy for the music community,  if not a bit fucked up 

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20100906/tod-elo-cellist-killed-by-runaway-giant-870a197.html


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

_Mike Edwards was driving along the side of a steep field when the *94 stone*_

stopped reading there.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 6, 2010)

Crushed by hay... Memorable but still horrible way to die.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 6, 2010)

I really shouldn't have laughed...  But I did...  I wanna die like that.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

I was gonna make jokes about him and such but then I saw

"ELO cellist"

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

;~;


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## LLiz (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow what's the chances of that happening?
It'd be almost the same as having a house fall on you.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, it's sad and all, but holy shit it's hilarious.


----------



## Ames (Sep 6, 2010)

I loved ELO... :<

But this is totally going on 1,000 ways to die.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Yes, it's sad and all, but holy shit it's hilarious.


 
Looks like his life's song hit a flat note.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 6, 2010)

Koronikov said:


>


 yea
I didn't think hay would crush a car


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Looks like his life's song hit a flat note.


 boooooooooooooo bad joke


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 6, 2010)

Holy poo! This makes me sad, but at the same time... lol


----------



## Tycho (Sep 6, 2010)

teh silver-wolf said:


> yea
> I didn't think hay would crush a car


 
Pick up a piece of paper.  Just a single piece.  Drop it on your foot.  No biggie, right? Only paper.  Now pick up a whole packaged ream of paper.  Drop it on your foot.  Ow.

But it's just paper, right?

You'd be shocked at how heavy hay bales get.  Remember, they press that hay together pretty tight.


----------

